
How to Not Fuck Up Your First Marketing Hire - mattangriffel
http://jamiequint.com/how-to-not-f-up-your-first-marketing-hire?utm_source=blog
======
vbnmvbnmvbnm
I rate the following "skills" as dubious...

-SEO : No actual control over outcomes, basing results on third party platforms subject to arbitrary change.

-SEM : No actual control over outcomes, basing results on third party platforms subject to arbitrary change.

-Social Advertising : No actual control over outcomes, basing results on third party platforms subject to arbitrary change.

-Analytics : Statistics usually skewed in favor of only the most brainless users, that do not understand how to block scripts or manage their cookies and sessions.

-Email/Push Notifications : Spam.

This kind of stuff is fluff and busy-work at best.

I'm sure there are plenty of graphs charting direct relationships between "x"
and "y", in the land of "more is always better", but how many people does
anyone know who's decision making has ever directly turned on one of these
bullet points?

~~~
ckluis
You have got to be freaking kidding me? SEO’s the good ones are not saying I
will rank this page better - they say we should do this, this, & that so we
stand the best chance of ranking better. SEM’s have tons of math available to
them to optimize and if the budget is large enough sophisticated software to
help them manage complex groupings to better manage hundreds, thousands, or
more campaigns.

Email - spam… dear lord I hope you aren’t a founder in a tech company I ever
invest in.

~~~
vbnmvbnmvbnm
I am not freaking kidding you.

